# Getting paint job on 200sx..Questions



## brysch22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello, I am looking at getting a 200sx with fairly low miles in 5 spd. I cant find anything in my area, but there is this one, that is a great deal, 98 SE 61K miles and 5 spd, for only 3995, but it is this ugly olive green color. So I was thinking since its sucha good deal get it, and just get a maaco paint job or something.

But since i dont have the car i cant bring it in to get estimates and ask questions. Have any of you gotten a macco paint job, how is the quality, and would black go right over the olive green, or is their work shitty, and shows old paint, and anything else about door jams or eng bay. Thanks


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have never heard anything good about macos paint work. It always seems to fade or if you get a scratch it peels off in large sections.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I for one wouldnt get one there but i would think that if the prep work was done correctly then the paint job wouldnt come out too shitty, at least for a 500 dollar one. You get what you pay for though.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought my 95 Se-R about 4 months ago, with a similar situation. The car had been in an accident and the rear quarter panel was painted black to match the original color. Problem is that the $500 paint job was a one part paint system, and OEM is 2 part. The oem paint, albeit fading, looks pretty good, but the cheapo repair paint looks like oxidation city. It is less than 2 yrs old. I have been hitting all the reputable shops in the area and read a book or two on auto painting. Most decent paint jobs start at $1500, w/o body work. There will always be more expenses too. The best shop in town wanted $3500 to paint my car oem black as an initial estimate. Although I would not personally do this, a detailer in my area said that he could take a MAACO ambassador paint job and make it look oem. He said it would require yearly professional buffing and eventually the paint would need to be completely redone, but it might be the best option for someone who cannot afford the expense up front of a quality paint job. Hope this helps you out...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

leave it green
you'll regret re-painting it another color...unless of course you spend the money and get it done right, or if you just dont care about the quality of your car's appearance

that green is a very rare color on our cars, and some people (like me) would actually see it as a good thing


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

if you know somebody who works at Macco then it is a different story, i know the owner of Macco around here and I met him through my dad, the guy painted few cars for my father and they look freaking awesome. But i think if you dont know anyone and you just go to any Macco then you'll probobly endup with a crappy paint job


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Why do you people constantly bash maaco? I worked at maaco for a while. The reason they look so shitty, is because they dont prep the car. They dont sand it much, and they dont primer it unless you ask them too, and its an extra 49.95. Unless your going into show, i see no point in paying 1500-2000 on a paint job, because its gonna get scratched doing racing....or autox'in or whatever......

Maaco does a very good paint job. Heres what you need to do.....spend the time and prep it yourself, sand the areas, fix holes, whatever....just prep it yourself......ive had 3 cars painted by maaco, all 3 have been prepped by me. They do a great job, as long as you dont want show quality...and if so, dont go anywhere near them, because they dont use super high quality paint...they get their paint from a major company called Sherwin-Williams.

But yea, go for it, just do a GOOD job prepping it. I hope yall realize, when you get quoted for a paint job.....about $1200 of it, is the prep time...Gilbert Franco(A Masters Touch - Miracle Workers =) )explained to me that his jobs are $2000 for a pearl white paint job. $1200 of it is labor to prep it. $800 is for the paint materials, and labor to paint it.

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> if you know somebody who works at Macco then it is a different story, i know the owner of Macco around here and I met him through my dad, the guy painted few cars for my father and they look freaking awesome. But i think if you dont know anyone and you just go to any Macco then you'll probobly endup with a crappy paint job


Thats what Macco is for..Jus to paint the car your trying to sell. Sadly but true


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

And what does Maaco's warranty cover and for how long? The places I talked about offer lifetime against defects and workmanship. Also, Maacos differ from place to place. Some peoples experiences are good, alot are negative. Check with your local better business bureau before committing.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Thats what Macco is for..Jus to paint the car your trying to sell. Sadly but true


not true, my sister's car got painted after my dad fixed it and it came out looking great, my car is gonna get painted at Maaco during the summer thats how confident i am


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> not true, my sister's car got painted after my dad fixed it and it came out looking great, my car is gonna get painted at Maaco during the summer thats how confident i am


i was thinking about doing that too. I am doing all the bodywork myself even thoughit not that much work for me. I should be finishing it up by tomorrow, thats when i get my straightline air sander. But i could also do it myself. My dads friend has a downdraft paintbooth at his house.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

thats sweet, good luck man


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im probably going to end up with a maaco paint job, just to make it shinier, my car is black, and it needs some body work, but i think i can get a lot of the body work done with first, and my car is shitty anyways, so hey, but when i get my 240sx, im going to tear it down to every little peice of metal, and go to my friends booth, and spray it myself


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Im having my car painted again at maaco. Im sorry, but if you prep it yourself you cant beat it. Here in Texas, the one in a town called addison costs $499.99 to primer and paint, and an extra $49.99 for a super clear coat. And it all comes with lifetime warranty. If it flakes EVER they do it again....im sorry, but you cant beat that...and i dont think theyll go out of buisness soon, so their warranty is definetly good.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> Im having my car painted again at maaco. Im sorry, but if you prep it yourself you cant beat it. Here in Texas, the one in a town called addison costs $499.99 to primer and paint, and an extra $49.99 for a super clear coat. And it all comes with lifetime warranty. If it flakes EVER they do it again....im sorry, but you cant beat that...and i dont think theyll go out of buisness soon, so their warranty is definetly good.


Yeah, that is good. Maybe I should look a little harder at Maaco....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

how can you be sure everything is taped off and covered correctly?
thats one of my biggest beefs with low-buget paint shops...you will usually see paint on the muffler, trim, etc.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> how can you be sure everything is taped off and covered correctly?
> thats one of my biggest beefs with low-buget paint shops...you will usually see paint on the muffler, trim, etc.


Well you could tape everything off yourself and have your car hauled in there.......if you have the means to do so.


----------

